# The Great Stethoscope Debate



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...when-not-in-use-traditional-versus-cool/?nine


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 16, 2011)

Time is money, after all.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 16, 2011)

That extra second adds up to a ~1 minute per day, 6 hours per year, 3 days per decade, and almost fifteen days of wasted time over a medical career.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> That extra second adds up to a ~1 minute per day, 6 hours per year, 3 days per decade, and almost fifteen days of wasted time over a medical career.



Assuming you're putting stethoscope to chest 60 times per day.  Even when I was working full time in an ICU I don't think I was doing that much listening.

Now, I only average 3-5 patient contacts a day, with typically only one time of listening to their lungs.  Given that my time with them is finite, regardless, I'm not wasting much time, and that old school way of storing my stethoscope never has been comfortable for me.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> That extra second adds up to a ~1 minute per day, 6 hours per year, 3 days per decade, and almost fifteen days of wasted time over a medical career.



That's extra scary considering I don't wear a stethoscope or any supplies on my person

Cant imagine the time I waste, if calculated with that method


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never been very good with my calculations.  By my calculations, I couldn't make any money being a ---- (left blank to keep it PG, four letter word that rhymes with blimp).


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I've never been very good with my calculations.  By my calculations, I couldn't make any money being a ---- (left blank to keep it PG, four letter word that rhymes with blimp).



What bad word rhymes with blimp???


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jul 17, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> What bad word rhymes with blimp???



Chimp(ie)


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2011)

The only problem with wearing stethoscope around neck is that it gets hooked on the Thomas Pack.

Other than that, Brown always wears said stethoscope around neck


----------



## hoss42141 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> What bad word rhymes with blimp???



Pimp


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> That extra second adds up to a ~1 minute per day, 6 hours per year, 3 days per decade, and almost fifteen days of wasted time over a medical career.



I'm lucky if I get one call a day. I probably only get a difficulty breathing every other week. Just about 90% of my calls I never use it. I might take a manual BP depending on their condition as opposed to an automated BP machine.


----------



## WickedGood (Sep 3, 2011)

Me.... I'd rather look cool than save time, that's just how I roll.


----------

